# Hunter in South Carolina shot turkey hunting..



## Arrow3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Everyone PLEASE be careful and know what your shooting..Info I got was it happened in Branchville , Sc...Two guys hunting together....One shot the other through some palmettos at a estimated 18 yards....


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 16, 2011)

This all goes back to turkey hunting etiquette and basic hunter safety. I really don't see how one could shoot another I just don't get it.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 16, 2011)

that is horrible. thank God he wasn't killed


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> Everyone PLEASE be careful and know what your shooting..Info I got was it happened in Branchville , Sc...Two guys hunting together....One shot the other through some palmettos at a estimated 18 yards....



Man! Thats not a good thing!
Thanks for showing!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 16, 2011)

Shooting a human while turkey hunting is at about the level of shooting someone while you are bow hunting for deer. You almost have to be trying to do it. I've never seen a human in the woods that resembled a turkey in any way, and i'd never shoot through a wall of vegetation at what i thought was a turkey. Seems like a pretty basic rule. Oh well, glad he made it through it.


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 16, 2011)

There is NEVER an excuse for that to happen....anybody who does not know for sure what his target is should never be allowed to have a weapon or hunting license.....glad the hunter is alive.


----------



## sman (Mar 16, 2011)

Idiot!!!  No excuses!!!  

The other guy should loose his hunting privileges for the rest of his life and never be allowed to own a gun again!!!

Jail time should be required!!!  I don't care if he has a family or not.  If you could care less about what you are shooting at, I could careless about how your punishment effects you or your family.

We all make mistakes, but this is a very avoidable mistake.

Glad the guy wasn't killed.


----------



## sman (Mar 16, 2011)

The guy is shot on the right side of his face pretty bad as well.


----------



## Resica (Mar 16, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> This all goes back to turkey hunting etiquette and basic hunter safety. I really don't see how one could shoot another I just don't get it.



People shoot at sound and movement. I'll continue to wear my orange hat while moving, can't hurt.


----------



## gregg (Mar 16, 2011)

At 18 yards he's lucky to be alive.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 16, 2011)

Something just doesn't sound right, either the other hunter is DUMB or he was really ticked off at the hunter that was shot. I mean you don't just accidently shoot thru palmettos at anything.


----------



## aaronward9 (Mar 16, 2011)

i truly don't get it.........


----------



## Birdsong (Mar 16, 2011)

I just don't get it.  Author Brian Lovett wrote, "Anyone who mistakenly shoots a turkey hunter is reckless, plain and simple.  There is no excuse, rationale, or justification for having done so.  The only explanation is that shooting-incident perpetrators were greedy and negligent".  How can you argue that?


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 16, 2011)

That is terrible.  I am with you guys.  We don't call turkeys jellyheads for nothing.  My goodness, how do you not know what you are shooting at turkey hunting.  A turkeys head and neck do not resemble a human being at all.


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Mar 16, 2011)

unbelievable!


----------



## gregg (Mar 16, 2011)

There really are people out there hunting that have no clue what they are doing, it scares the heck out of me at times. I remember one time hunting in Florida, watching a guy sneak in on me based on some yelping I was doing, I just waited until he got close and whistled at him, boy was he startled, had no idea a human was even close by.....those are the kind of situations where someone gets shot. And of course the time a guy shot my fathers hen decoy almost killing my dad.


----------



## moyehow (Mar 16, 2011)

God was with him.


----------



## deacon13 (Mar 16, 2011)

My biggest fear on public land!! That guy should never be allowed to own a firearm again...not even a bow.


----------



## turky93 (Mar 17, 2011)

What kind of turkey walks 5.5 ft off the ground? 
Accident? I'm not so sure.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 17, 2011)

Surely he must have been wearing a Pretty Boy decoy on his head or something.  I mean, I really don't think a big guy dressed up in camo and carrying a shotgun looks very much like a longbeard.  My wife is saying I'm looking more like a turkey all the time, but still, it's a stretch.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 17, 2011)

A crappy pattern too for 18 yards, must not have been shooting Nitros. 

Seriously, hope he recovers and the other guy never hunts again.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 17, 2011)

If I was capable, I would have shot him in the face when he got closer to check out his brush shot.

 Then there would be no doubt that he would never hunt again, and he would not have to live with the fact that he is stupid and careless.

I think that would be considered self defense.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 17, 2011)

You would think that he would have shot him in the legs at least???  They may need to look into a relationship between that guy and the other guys wife!  There is no other reason for it.  I'm 6'3" and 270 and if I ever get mistaken for a turkey make sure they look into it further!


----------



## mudpie82 (Mar 17, 2011)

Amen I belive I would talk to the shooter's wife.


----------



## DMP (Mar 17, 2011)

Story has it that the two set up 15 yds or so apart from each other in a thick bottom while working a bird.  Hunter who got shot moved in order to get a better view I reckon and partner never knew he moved.  Bird came in and partner had a shot not realizing the other hunter was in his line of fire.  

No excuse really.  You should always know what your partner is doing.  This is why when I hunt with someone we never sit more than 5 yds apart unless your just going to sit behind me and call.  I can't stand not being able to communicate with who ever is hunting with me.


----------



## FOLES55 (Mar 17, 2011)

*ouch! Glad he is okay that could of been alot worse*


----------



## 3chunter (Mar 17, 2011)

No excuses!  This happen a few miles from me.  Thank goodness that guy wasn't shooting hevishot!!!!  I saw this pic and heard where it happen and let's just say it should all remind us to be extra careful in the woods!  But no dang excuses the guy that pulled the trigger should be put in jail!...PERIOD!


----------



## godawgs735 (Mar 17, 2011)

x2 on the pattern thing from earlier, good example of what choke/shell combo NOT to use. Terrible pattern for 15 yds. This guy had luck on his side this day!


----------



## boparks (Mar 17, 2011)

Man this is nasty........he must've been sitting with his back exposed and looking over his right shoulder because he got a face full.......shows what can happen when someones not smart enough to manage a two man set up or loses sight of their partner..........being incompetent in the woods and or ignorant  has it's cost....the guys lucky it was't his life

In this case the fact he didn't know how to choke his gun was a blessing or the guys probably dead


----------



## Son (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I would have shot back. Instinctively


----------



## Killdee (Mar 17, 2011)

Err, that looks rough, but I would think at 18 yards his pattern would have looked more softball size and this guy would likely be dead.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Mar 17, 2011)

Killdee said:


> I would think at 18 yards his pattern would have looked more softball size and this guy would likely be dead.



My thoughts too.  Plus, those holes look awful big.  Makes me wonder if it was while goose hunting instead of turkey hunting.


----------



## boparks (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm thinking they started out 15 yards apart and he moved further away as much as 30 yards..otherwise the bird would have either been right on top of the guy that got shot or on top of the  shooter......would explain the pattern

And....did he kill the bird?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys shoot too many sheets of flat paper- from a direct, frontal angle..

See this pattern as shot from the right, striking the right side of his body....remember, shot strings out as it flys too.

Not saying the distance was 18 yards , probably more, but shot deflected by palmettos would disperse the pattern too...

The facts as reported, are somewhat less than clear.

Glad the ol'boy is alive.


----------



## HuntNTails (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to see he's ok.  Those holes looked painful. OUCH!!!!!Don't think I'd be hunting with that guy again. 

Glad my hunting partners aren't bush shooters.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't looked into it but I was told that SC pass a law where there is no accidental shooting. The state will pick it up and press charges even in the victom doesn't.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 18, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> I haven't looked into it but I was told that SC pass a law where there is no accidental shooting. The state will pick it up and press charges even in the victom doesn't.



That's a law we need in Ga., instead of worrying about baiting laws.


----------



## Maduro on Point (Mar 18, 2011)

I did not see if they said the guy was using a BUDWEISER scope or not, something does not sound right. 18 yards away and knows he hunting with his buddy and rips off a sound shot! Does any of that make sense?


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 18, 2011)

No excuse


----------



## Ricky Deloach (Mar 18, 2011)

He better be glad the idiot doing the shooting wasn't shooting a kicks choke!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 18, 2011)

That's gonna leave a mark or 70. At least the other guy knows that his gun is patterning good now.

Seriously, if I didn't right after I got shot, I'd be delivering a good ol' fashioned hiney whoopin to that fella when I got out of the hospital.


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 18, 2011)

i hope their arent any idiots like that near me


----------



## Nitro (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is a c&p'd  reply from the wounded hunter's wife......

I am the wife of the injured and he is doing much better, still going through xrays and CT scans to check for damage to carotid artery and issues from lung collapse. The swelling has gone down immensely, but he is still in a lot of pain especially in his head and jaw. Thank you for your prayers and keep them up. I am so thankful he is here for me to take care of and I am not attending a funeral this weekend, he is a great man, fabulous husband and I am ready for him to come home!


----------



## Killdee (Mar 18, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Here is a c&p'd  reply from the wounded hunter's wife......
> 
> I am the wife of the injured and he is doing much better, still going through xrays and CT scans to check for damage to carotid artery and issues from lung collapse. The swelling has gone down immensely, but he is still in a lot of pain especially in his head and jaw. Thank you for your prayers and keep them up. I am so thankful he is here for me to take care of and I am not attending a funeral this weekend, he is a great man, fabulous husband and I am ready for him to come home!



Sounds like he may be semi ok, I knew a boy who a bullet hit him in the scalp and tore his skin loose over his face. No idea where or how far away the shot came from. He gave up hunting after that, he just got too nervous around guns.


----------



## Mcgaughey5 (Mar 18, 2011)

Resica said:


> People shoot at sound and movement. I'll continue to wear my orange hat while moving, can't hurt.



I would be careful wearing a orange hat walking around in the woods during turkey season.  Not that there is any excuse shooting at an unidentified target, but orange looks a lot like the head of a gobbler especially through the bushes.


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow!  I'm glad the hunter survived - I doubt I would go hunting with the other guy again!  This happened not far from my place.


----------

